# Brother MFC-240C SUDDENLY won't scan



## Chris Roth (May 22, 2008)

I have a Brother MFC-240C all-in-one printer/scanner/fax and a Mac OS 10.4.8 desktop. They've been working fine together for weeks. But suddenly when I try to scan something I get the "connecting to PC" (as it calls it) message and then, instead of the reader swinging back and forth and doing the scanning it just stops and reverts to idle mode with nothing accomplished. The cable connecting the computer to the scanner is not the problem, since the scanner/printer still prints documents from my computer just fine. But it's like it suddenly decided to stop scanning. I'm not doing anything different, so I don't know what the problem is. The manual is no help, and neither is the Brother FAQ site. Please someone help me!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try uninstalling the drivers, then reinstall


----------

